# inexpensive taxidermist in Denver, CO area?



## ArtisticWhiteta (Feb 18, 2009)

good and inexpensive?? Good luck with that. Expect to pay $325-$550 on a shoulder mount. Wish you were closer to Bama. Id love to have a chance to do a speed goat.


----------



## proskinnertts (Mar 8, 2005)

you can either have it done good, fast or cheap.

Pick one.


----------



## TimberlandTaxi (Aug 29, 2009)

proskinnertts said:


> you can either have it done good, fast or cheap.
> 
> Pick one.


Usually you get to pick two.


----------



## proskinnertts (Mar 8, 2005)

TimberlandTaxi said:


> Usually you get to pick two.


I couldnt remember if it was one or two


----------



## josh s. (Feb 9, 2008)

Everyone needs to make money, including the taxidermist. I am assuming you would be pi$$ed if they cut your pay because your employer was looking for inexpensive. Take it somewhere and pay the fee for christs sake.


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

josh s. said:


> Everyone needs to make money, including the taxidermist. I am assuming you would be pi$$ed if they cut your pay because your employer was looking for inexpensive. Take it somewhere and pay the fee for christs sake.


LOL...don't we all look for the best deal we can on any investment? I am not trying to be cheap, just wise.


----------



## josh s. (Feb 9, 2008)

well wise is good, but I think that you will find if your wise you will go somewhere where there is good quality.......and.........good quality is in most cases going to cost a little bit more. Good luck with your search though.


----------



## AfterLife (Sep 11, 2007)

a cheap job on a goat could cause you problems in the future

certain things on a goat different and your average joe deer taxi may not know

- scent glands
- horns (not antlers - different and a must)


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

Bowhuntr64 said:


> LOL...don't we all look for the best deal we can on any investment? I am not trying to be cheap, just wise.


I agree. Why pay too much when you can shop around and get good quality and save some bucks in the process!


----------

